

The tech utopia nobody wants - planetjones
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jul/22/the-tech-utopia-nobody-wants-why-the-world-nerds-are-creating-will-be-awful

======
c_plus_minus
The Guardian just goes down and down in my estimation with each click-bait
article on tech. I get it, you don't like the software industry, SV,
'disruption' and have a big axe to grind.

Is it just me who's noticing it, or how do other HN regulars feel about this
(not this particular article, but it is the latest one I've seen)? I'll arrive
home this evening to my housemate quoting this opinion piece, I just know it.
Ugh.

~~~
SixSigma
They use the word "nobody" when it means "some people". I think their sample
size is far too small.

It seems like they gave the page as a project to an intern and got a "will
this do?" story out of it.

~~~
ForHackernews
I think you might have it backwards. Those of us who work in tech, _we 're_
the tiny sample of oddballs living in a bubble.

~~~
SixSigma
I don't disagree with that but that makes "nobody wants this" even less
likely, they have to know about it first.

